# Smallest reliable submersible water pump?



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a nano tank that I'm filtering with a Hamburg Matten filter. I'm looking for a small submersible water pump that actually works. Any ideas? 50 Gallons per hour or so.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm in the same position and will be purchasing this today. A100 DC mini pump (5GPH-52GPH), http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378141773/p17735361.html

Youtube video link of it in action


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

For mixing salt we use small Marineland pumps. I have read that they do not like to be restricted tho, and may burn out quickly. The reactors on our tanks use small Sicce pumps, because they have much better reviews when you restrict them heavily.

But you could probably buy 3 or 4 marine land pumps for the same price as the Sicce.


----------

